# Stromversorgung direkt mit der CPU verbinden



## Paule (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich habe eine Stromversorgung PS307 und eine 315er CPU.
Bei der Stromversorgung ist eine Steckbrücke dabei, mit der ich direkt die CPU mit der Stromversorgung verbinden kann.

Bis jetzt habe ich immer eine Sicherung gleich hinter das Netzgerät geschaltet.
Mir ist bekannt dass die Stromversorgung bei einem Kurzschluss zurückregelt, dennoch sind elektronische Sicherungen noch schneller.

Meine Frage:
Wie macht Ihr das so?
Die Steckbrücke verwenden oder vorher absichern?


----------



## jabba (28 Juli 2010)

Ich verwende diese Brücken nur, wenn alleine die CPU aus dem Netzteil versorgt wird. Sobald andere Baugruppen angeschlossen sind, insbesonders wenn Leitungen mit der Spannung aus dem Schrank führen setzte ich zusätzliche Sicherungen bzw Sitop Select ein.

Hab z.B. einen Kunden der die CPU (Nur die CPU) über ein eigenes Netzteil vor dem Hauptschalter eingespeisst haben will. Damit können die an der Anlage programmieren obwohl der Hauptschalter raus ist.


----------



## Paule (28 Juli 2010)

Ja, ich werde wohl auch bei meine Sicherungen bleiben und die Brücke wie gewohnt wegschmeißen.
Mensch was sich da Siemens sparen könnte wenn sie das Teil nur als Zusatzoption verkaufen würden, Millionen.


----------



## nade (1 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde wohl auch bei meine Sicherungen bleiben und die Brücke wie gewohnt wegschmeißen.
> Mensch was sich da Siemens sparen könnte wenn sie das Teil nur als Zusatzoption verkaufen würden, Millionen.



Wegschmeißen? WEGSCHMEIßEN????:?

Ehhhh Sammeln und bei E-Bay verticken.


----------



## Aventinus (1 August 2010)

Ich sehe das auch so wie Jabba. Wenn nur die Steuerung versorgt wird ist das ok, ansonsten Sicherungen einbauen.


----------

